# IELTS - Enquiry On Results (EOR)



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

So... I had submitted an EOR on my Writing portion of the first test I took (I got a 7.5, and needed an 8, ans since the Writing test is somewhat subjective, I asked for it to be re-assessed). I submitted payment for the EOR in early February.

Was just notified by the test center liaison on Thursday last week that my EOR was complete, and that she was putting the results in the mail for me. Then about an hour later she sent another email saying : "There has been a slight delay in sending out your EOR results. Once I receive an answer from England regarding an administrative question, I will be able to send you your results."

UGH! The anticipation is killing me! Anyone have this type of experience with an EOR? You think this is good news, or bad? 

I'm not going to get my hopes up - am already scheduled to re-sit the test again on 21 April.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

I guess they have to get the results transatlantic so see if people know how to speak and write English :tape2:

Seriously, I have seen a few people on different forums get their scores raised, but not many, so there's always hope. I really hope they raise it - the July deadline is fast approaching us


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

mbc71 said:


> So... I had submitted an EOR on my Writing portion of the first test I took (I got a 7.5, and needed an 8, ans since the Writing test is somewhat subjective, I asked for it to be re-assessed). I submitted payment for the EOR in early February.
> 
> Was just notified by the test center liaison on Thursday last week that my EOR was complete, and that she was putting the results in the mail for me. Then about an hour later she sent another email saying : "There has been a slight delay in sending out your EOR results. Once I receive an answer from England regarding an administrative question, I will be able to send you your results."
> 
> ...


I went thru the same pain and it took more than 2 months for me to get updated TRF

They should contact London office and you should get a word document detailing outcome of your EOR in 24 hours . This was the timeline given to me by my test centre and it was followed by UK office.

Based upon this document IELTS USA reprints but it took got me 2 long and impatient weeks for me


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

mbc71 said:


> So... I had submitted an EOR on my Writing portion of the first test I took (I got a 7.5, and needed an 8, ans since the Writing test is somewhat subjective, I asked for it to be re-assessed). I submitted payment for the EOR in early February.
> 
> Was just notified by the test center liaison on Thursday last week that my EOR was complete, and that she was putting the results in the mail for me. Then about an hour later she sent another email saying : "There has been a slight delay in sending out your EOR results. Once I receive an answer from England regarding an administrative question, I will be able to send you your results."
> 
> ...


It's been 2 months since I am awaiting my EoR for Writing. But now it's redundant coz I already got my 8s in a later exam. I am only waiting for the EoR only hoping that my fee will be refunded if my score improves.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok - got a note from the local office liaison that said:

"I am putting your letter from IELTS in the mail today. Your score report will 
follow within the next few days. "

So... I should have the letter tomorrow. Cross your fingers and toes for me, folks!


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> So... I had submitted an EOR on my Writing portion of the first test I took (I got a 7.5, and needed an 8, ans since the Writing test is somewhat subjective, I asked for it to be re-assessed). I submitted payment for the EOR in early February.
> 
> Was just notified by the test center liaison on Thursday last week that my EOR was complete, and that she was putting the results in the mail for me. Then about an hour later she sent another email saying : "There has been a slight delay in sending out your EOR results. Once I receive an answer from England regarding an administrative question, I will be able to send you your results."
> 
> ...


Hope it works out, from what i read the vast majority get rejected and their results remain the same. A few get the extra mark they need , but usually no more than .5 . Which is why most people just re-sit for it instead of eor (plus it takes a ridiculous amount of time for the re-correction). 

Btw i had pretty much the same ielts results as you, my writing portion 7.5 stopped me from getting all 8-9  . I was gonna apply for EOR but then realized i was qualified for diac points anyway so didn't bother.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

JBY said:


> Hope it works out, from what i read the vast majority get rejected and their results remain the same. A few get the extra mark they need , but usually no more than .5 . Which is why most people just re-sit for it instead of eor (plus it takes a ridiculous amount of time for the re-correction).
> 
> Btw i had pretty much the same ielts results as you, my writing portion 7.5 stopped me from getting all 8-9 . I was gonna apply for EOR but then realized i was qualified for diac points anyway so didn't bother.


Yeah, I have already re-taken it since my first test, and although I got an 8 on my Writing... I then got a 7.5 on my Reading.  ARGH. So I'm scheduled to sit it again on 21 April. Unfortunately, I need 8's across the board to have enough points to apply.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Got my EOR results (for re-assessment of my Writing test from January, on which I got a 7.5). They re-assessed it as a 9!!!!!!

WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO! So my new score for the January test is:

L 9
R 8.5
W 9
S 9

SO GLAD I DID THE EOR! CAN FILE FOR 176 NOW!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

mbc71 said:


> Got my EOR results (for re-assessment of my Writing test from January, on which I got a 7.5). They re-assessed it as a 9!!!!!!
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO! So my new score for the January test is:
> 
> ...


Wow! That's brilliant, glad that your got a positive re-assessment. My results come out in 9 days, I only need 7 points but still feeling a bit anxious to just be told! Also waiting for my ACS results and I too can put in my application. Just impatient really!


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Got my EOR results (for re-assessment of my Writing test from January, on which I got a 7.5). They re-assessed it as a 9!!!!!!
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO! So my new score for the January test is:
> 
> ...


Excellent and defenitely it would be motivating news for the people considering EOR.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Got my EOR results (for re-assessment of my Writing test from January, on which I got a 7.5). They re-assessed it as a 9!!!!!!
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO! So my new score for the January test is:
> 
> ...


wow!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Brilliant! Congratulations!


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> Got my EOR results (for re-assessment of my Writing test from January, on which I got a 7.5). They re-assessed it as a 9!!!!!!
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO! So my new score for the January test is:
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## gupgupada (Apr 26, 2013)

*speaking 6 to 7 is it possible ?*



mbc71 said:


> Got my EOR results (for re-assessment of my Writing test from January, on which I got a 7.5). They re-assessed it as a 9!!!!!!
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO! So my new score for the January test is:
> 
> ...


this is amazing and congratulations ! really ! where you very confident that you did good at writing because I am very sure I did good in Speaking at least 7 or 7.5

but I received a 6 on speaking (it was "7.5" 3 months before )

L8.5 R 7.5 W 7 S 6

do you or anyones believes that I can have a 7 with re - marking ?


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

gupgupada said:


> this is amazing and congratulations ! really ! where you very confident that you did good at writing because I am very sure I did good in Speaking at least 7 or 7.5
> 
> but I received a 6 on speaking (it was "7.5" 3 months before )
> 
> ...


I submitted the re-mark request and still signed up for the next test. It took over 6 weeks to get the re-mark back, so I sat another test in the meantime (and wound up getting an 8.5 in written, but got a 7.5 in reading - I needed all 8's in order to earn enough points). Anyway - if you can afford it, I would recommend submitting for the re-mark and still plan on taking the next test. The two components that are worth re-marking are the written and the spoken, because they are the only two that the examiners have any kind of subjective leeway. 

I figure its worth a shot! 

btw - I'm in Oz now, moved to Melbourne 6 months ago, living the dream


----------



## gupgupada (Apr 26, 2013)

*happy for you*



mbc71 said:


> I submitted the re-mark request and still signed up for the next test. It took over 6 weeks to get the re-mark back, so I sat another test in the meantime (and wound up getting an 8.5 in written, but got a 7.5 in reading - I needed all 8's in order to earn enough points). Anyway - if you can afford it, I would recommend submitting for the re-mark and still plan on taking the next test. The two components that are worth re-marking are the written and the spoken, because they are the only two that the examiners have any kind of subjective leeway.
> 
> I figure its worth a shot!
> 
> btw - I'm in Oz now, moved to Melbourne 6 months ago, living the dream


thanks...but money is not the issue...I'll apply for EOR...but I can not take the exam again for a while...I have a little nervous breakdown...all I need is 7 each of them..
I dont have any motivation and dont have the strenght confronting again with unexpected low results 

waiting for EOR will heal my injuries may be 

THANKS again


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

I got my IELTS IDP Results today and was really disappointed.

L:7, R:7, S: 7.5 and W: 6.5

Believe me, In the previous attempt, I got 8.5 in writing and I just can't believe that I got 6.5. Moreover, the pattern I used for writing was almost the same compared to the first one.

I need all 7 or more. What are the chances of EoR? How transparent is the process? I'm very depressed and need help from experts here.

thanks,
ykps.


----------



## gupgupada (Apr 26, 2013)

*EOR for writing*



gupgupada said:


> thanks...but money is not the issue...I'll apply for EOR...but I can not take the exam again for a while...I have a little nervous breakdown...all I need is 7 each of them..
> I dont have any motivation and dont have the strenght confronting again with unexpected low results
> 
> waiting for EOR will heal my injuries may be
> ...


You should try the EOR if you have time, because you only need a 0.5 increase. and writing is subjective. usually it takes 10-12 weeks if you are in UK.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Got my EOR results (for re-assessment of my Writing test from January, on which I got a 7.5). They re-assessed it as a 9!!!!!!
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO! So my new score for the January test is:
> 
> ...


Hi friend,

Wow, three 9's in a row, sorry column, again sorry an 8.5 is in between. (ha ha ha ha).

This is simply awesome and really your hard-work and patience paid you greatly.

This adds an insult to my injury (ha ha ha).

Anyway, i am very glad for you,

All; the very best for next process,

Sathiya


----------

